# Funcionamiento de motor dc



## knightshura (May 19, 2006)

hola amigos, pues veran tengo un problema grande, pues no consigo mover un motor dc, el esquema es el que se muestra a continuacion, como pueden ver el cto de control esta bien hecho y el del motor tb, no se si me hace falta algo para poderlos acoplar!!!!

por favor que alguien me ayude, gracias de ante mano, y espero que entiendan mis dibujos pues no cuento con programas para poder hacer esquemas!!!!!

muchas gracias y bye!!!!

pd: no puedo enviar el plano es demasiado pesado, si alguien me puede dejar el correo por donde se lo pueda enviar, el archivo pesa mas o menos 600kb. gracias nuevamente!!


----------



## fdesergio (May 20, 2006)

Saludos, tarta de subir el esquema al foro asi varios lo ven y te pueden ayudar, intenta hacerlo en word con la  opcion autoformas y subelo asi queda mas pqño, chauuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## knightshura (May 21, 2006)

ayudenme, gracias, el motor no gira, no se pq solo lo hace hace un lado!!!!!!!!

no se si es pq no le llega solo 2v a las salidas del 74LS138,  please ayudenme ando desesperado!!!!!!!!!!!!!

mande el adjunto!!!!


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 21, 2006)

los reles no se ven los contactos.
Que hace el circuito?
Faltan los diodos de proteccion de los transistores.


----------



## knightshura (May 21, 2006)

el circuito debe mover una puerta, el pin 2 del primer 555, trae una fotocelda, asi que no vi la necesidad de colocarla, no sabia lo de ponerle diodos a los transistores, y los relés estan bien conectados, pues funcionan bien separados del cto, le quité la negadora y ahora circula mas voltage pero aun no hace girar el motor.

Los relés son de 6v, y el vcc de la fuente es de 5v, no se si halla algun problemapor ello, pues necesito que sea de 5v la fuente pq es con lo que trabaja la fotocelda.

espero haberte a clarado las dudas sobre mi cto, y espero que me puedan ayudar!!!!!

PD: en que parte coloco los diodos????, en las bases de los transistores???

mando nuevo esquema del cto completo!!


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 21, 2006)

Siempre que utilices RELES debes poner diodos en paralelo con el rele, PERO al reves para que no conduzcan.
Los diodos hacen de proteccion. En el momento que se desconecta el rele, como es una bobina se genera una gran tension INVERSA de cientos de voltios que pueden destruir a la larga el transistor de ahi que se ponen al reves y en paralelo con el rele para que absorvan los picos. Pueden ser tranquilamente 1n4148 o los que tengas a mano por que las corrientes son muy pequeñas.

Lo que yo haria para ir rapido.
1.- Añadir los diodos (por supuesto)
2. Añadir dos diodos led con una resistencia de aprox 680 entre Vcc y colector del transistor

Para que funcione el motor con tu esquema es necesario que un rele este activado y el otro en reposo, qualquier otra combinacion el motor estara parado.

Encuentro el circuito un poco complicado por lo que me dices


La resistencia de los transistores deberia de ser de 1K .


El segundo 555, la patilla 8 deberia estar conectada a Vcc siempre. Me parece que lo utilizas para habilitar el monostable, puedes conectar la resistencia y te hara la misma funcion o mejor conectando a la patilla 4 que es el reset del 555.

Una sujerencia siempre que puedas utiliza tecnologia cmos de la familia 4XXX
3son mas duros de destruir trabajan hasta 14V sim problemas y son igualmente faciles de localizar.

¿te podria servir un CD4017? en un cotador que a cada impulso se activa una patilla, como el coche fantastico


----------



## fdesergio (May 22, 2006)

Yo tambien veo complicado el circuito, porque no nos dice que es lo que quieres hacer, con que elementos y te ayudamos de una mejor manera, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## MaMu (May 23, 2006)

El circuito esta mal. 

Para girar el motor, necesitas que los reles esten combinados y en tu circuito las salidas son paralelas, por lo que, seguramente te debe girar en un solo sentido y en el otro no.
Fijate, en el Rele 1, este puede estar la salida a GND o a VCC, entonces en el Rele 2, esta debe estar invertida, sino, en un sentido tendrias GND (rele2) y VCC(Rele1) (sentido horario) y al conmutarse tendrias nuevamente  GND(rele2) y VCC(Rele1), cuando la salida que necesitas debe ser NOT(GND(rele2) y VCC(Rele1)) para que invierta el sentido de gito. Los diodos pueden ser 1N4148 y debes colocarlos entre las bobinas de los reles.

Saludos.


----------



## icarus (May 26, 2006)

No baje los circuitos ni nada ,al parecer se trada de inversion de giro de un motor de corriente continua.Utliza un puente H y asunto terminado.


----------



## ingzandokan (Oct 22, 2006)

Segun el diseño de tu circuito si el rele 1 se activa el motor gira en un sentido y si el rele2 se activa gira en el otro sentido, solamente un rele deve estar activado a la vez, desconecta las resistencias del ci 74LS138 ( base de los transistores) y aplica directamente el pulso de un 1(conectalo a Vcc supongo que utilizas 5 Vdc) a cada uno de los transistores (uno a la vez) para verificar si la etapa correspondiente de exitacion de los reles funciona correctamente y asi descartar la posibilidad de falla en la etapa de potencia, si no se soluciona la falla nesecitaria la matricula de los transistores, valores de resistencia de base, modelo del relay(voltaje y corriente minima de exitacion) y las caracteristicas del motor (voltaje de operacion y corriente de arranque), si con esta prueba funciona perfectamente el motor; el problema podria estar diseño logico, saludos.


----------

